# Sony announces the FE 135mm F1.8 G Master Prime Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2019)

> Press Release:
> *SAN DIEGO **— **Feb. 26, **2019 **—* Sony Electronics Inc today introduced a highly anticipated addition to their acclaimed G Master series of full-frame E-mount interchangeable lenses – a 135mm F1.8 full-frame, large-aperture telephoto prime lens (model SEL135F18GM).
> Equipped with Sony’s most advanced optical technologies, the new lens is built to meet the extremely high standards of Sony’s G Master series. The new FE 135mm F1.8 GM offers exceptionally high resolution and exquisite bokeh, two qualities that are signature attributes of Sony’s flagship G Master brand. The new lens combines rapid autofocus (AF) acquisition with a lightweight, portable design and a variety of professional functions, making it a versatile, high-performance tool for professional portrait photographers, wedding photographers, sports photographers and a wide variety of imaging enthusiasts.
> 
> “Sony’s commitment to growing our lens lineup remains stronger than ever,”...



Continue reading...


----------



## fox40phil (Feb 28, 2019)

Only ~200g more then the Canon 135 2.0L. Thats nice! But a really high price^^. (ok everything is even more expensive then old stuff)


----------



## sdz (Mar 2, 2019)

fox40phil said:


> Only ~200g more then the Canon 135 2.0L. Thats nice! But a really high price^^. (ok everything is even more expensive then old stuff)


Zeiss Milvus: $2199 cheap!


----------



## Wy Li (Mar 4, 2019)

And people are complaining about the expensive R lenses. Go figure ...

And a f1.8 lens? Canon's now offering f1.2 R lenses. Get with it Sony!


----------

